# Blocking an email account in Outlook and/or Talktalk



## david1963 (Jan 16, 2009)

I wish to block someone from sending me emails from their account. I've searched the tools and help functions in both Outlook (2007) and talktalk mail (my email provider), and can't find a way of doing so. NB I don't want to simply divert it into my spam/junk folder.

Can anyone help?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You can't prevent someone from sending emails from their own account as you don't have the authorisation to alter their settings. All you can do is block them from your end.


----------



## david1963 (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry, perhaps I didn't make myself clear - that is exactly what I need help to achieve i.e. how to block messages from my end.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't use Outlook, so I'm not sure if these instructions for Outlook Express and Outlook 2003 will be applicable for Outlook 2007. If not, hang on for some more replies.

From *http://email.about.com/cs/oetipstricks/qt/et111701.htm*


> Block a Sender in Outlook Express
> 
> To add an email address to the list of blocked senders in Outlook Express:
> 
> ...



*http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HP052434021033.aspx*


> Add a name to the Blocked Senders List
> 
> 1. On the Tools menu, click Options.
> 2. On the Preferences tab, under E-mail, click Junk E-mail.
> ...


----------

